# General > Birdwatching >  bird identification

## Scunner

Chiffchaff or willow warbler.   in the greenhouse, feasting in tomatoes.   slight blush on chest.   lovely little bird.

----------


## cullpacket

Chiffchaffs have black legs and Flick their tails a lot.

----------

